
A Personal Appeal TO Wikipedia Founder Jimmy Wales - arikr
https://techcrunch.com/2011/02/05/wikipedia-affiliate-links/
======
arikr
I wonder what it would take to get Wikipedia to convert outgoing links to be
affiliate links.

Related:

"Nonprofits that create a transformational societal impact like Wikipedia
often go deeper into the negative direction of economic impact the bigger they
get, because it takes more donation dollars to support their growth."
[https://hbr.org/2012/04/transformational-
entrepreneurs](https://hbr.org/2012/04/transformational-entrepreneurs)

